# Highest price ever paid for a dog?



## Gael (Mar 21, 2014)

> A Tibetan mastiff puppy has been sold in China for almost $2 million, a report said Wednesday, in what could be the most expensive dog sale ever.
> 
> A property developer paid 12 million yuan ($1.9 million) for the one-year-old golden-haired mastiff at a "luxury pet" fair Tuesday in the eastern province of Zhejiang, the Qianjiang Evening News reported.






http://uk.news.yahoo.com/dog-sold-2-million-china-095755101.html#uXoaTAa


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 21, 2014)

_That is just plain ridiculous Gael, fancy paying $1.9 million just for a dog _:what1::crying:


----------



## Justme (Mar 21, 2014)

Crazy!


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 21, 2014)

Those dog are ugly to begin with let alone worth a million.
Can you imaging feeding these monsters.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 21, 2014)

For THAT kind of $$$, they'd better be housebroken !


----------



## Gael (Mar 21, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _That is just plain ridiculous Gael, fancy paying $1.9 million just for a dog _:what1::crying:



Just a status symbol for the owner except it's a living creature.


----------



## Gael (Mar 21, 2014)

Falcon said:


> For THAT kind of $$$, they'd better be housebroken !



They should also be able to do the house cleaning.


----------



## Gael (Mar 21, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> Those dog are ugly to begin with let alone worth a million.
> Can you imaging feeding these monsters.



Worse cleaning up what happens to the food afterwards.


----------



## Gael (Mar 21, 2014)

Justme said:


> Crazy!



You know the old adage; a fool and his money are soon parted.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 21, 2014)

Disgusting.  What a waste.  Yes, a large pile of dog waste...


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 21, 2014)

Gael said:


> They should also be able to do the house cleaning.



Get a saddle,it will keep the kids busy for hours.


----------

